# Ouch that hurt!!!!



## ssacres (Sep 29, 2012)

I was feeding Willow [the parrot] and my finder slipped into the cage. She must have thought it was food. My sweet girl bit me. It hurt like heck. Glad it was my right hand as I am left handed. Silly bird..:crossfing Looks like I won't be crossing my fingers for awhile. OUCH...


----------



## Bentleysmom (Aug 11, 2012)

This made me laugh more than I probably should have (sorry) But I picture Willow biting your finger and thinking "What is this??"


----------



## Gwen_Dandridge (Jul 14, 2012)

Bentleysmom said:


> This made me laugh more than I probably should have (sorry) But I picture Willow biting your finger and thinking "What is this??"


Right! How odd, it crunches.


----------



## ssacres (Sep 29, 2012)

Bentleysmom said:


> This made me laugh more than I probably should have (sorry) But I picture Willow biting your finger and thinking "What is this??"


 I sure won't be putting my nose real close to her cage anymore. She might think its a grape or something. I need my nose.. I would be so embarrased trying to explain that one.


----------



## Bentleysmom (Aug 11, 2012)

ssacres said:


> I sure won't be putting my nose real close to her cage anymore. She might think its a grape or something. I need my nose.. I would be so embarrased trying to explain that one.


LOL so true! I wonder if she thought "oops" when she bit down


----------



## NewfieMom (Sep 8, 2013)

Bentleysmom said:


> This made me laugh more than I probably should have (sorry) But I picture Willow biting your finger and thinking *"What is this??"*


Sorry, but that's so much better than thinking, "Yum! Yum!"



NewfieMom


----------



## ssacres (Sep 29, 2012)

Bentleysmom said:


> LOL so true! I wonder if she thought "oops" when she bit down


 She did spit out the piece she got. I hope she remembers that humans don't taste very good. :no:


----------



## NewfieMom (Sep 8, 2013)

ssacres said:


> She did spit out the piece she got. I hope she remembers that humans don't taste very good. :no:


 
You poor thing!!! She truly didn't mean it, but she got you!!!



Hugs
((((ssacres))))
NewfieMom


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*ssacres*



ssacres said:


> I was feeding Willow [the parrot] and my finder slipped into the cage. She must have thought it was food. My sweet girl bit me. It hurt like heck. Glad it was my right hand as I am left handed. Silly bird..:crossfing Looks like I won't be crossing my fingers for awhile. OUCH...


Hope your finger healed!!


----------

